# Is Ther A Large Scale Bell 47 Helicopter ?



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I have the M.A.S.H. bell 47 helicopter kit and seeing that the BELL 47 is my favorite chopper I was wondering if anyone makes a larger scale Bell 47 ? I don't care if it is diecast just as long as it is larger than the M.A.S.H. kit scale.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pretty sure there is or was a 1/35 scale one.
Do a search at www.squadron.com and see!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The MASH kit is 1/35 scale. There are/were two 1/35 kits... Revell's and MRC/Academy's offering. Both are quite nice. The Revell kit is a bit more accurate for a Korean War chopper. There are no larger kits. Italeri makes one in 1/72.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks for the link, too bad though, that would be a nice kit in a larger scale. I also checked R/C choppers and no luck.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And here I'm thinking 1/35 IS a larger scale! :lol:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I would like one about the size of those expensive R/C choppers. it is just a great looking helicopter.


----------

